# Unusual Soap Dish Design Supplier



## Lindy (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi everyone - I'm looking for a supplier of unusual batch dishes - could someone please steer me on the right direction.

TIA
Cheers
Kindy


----------



## dagmar88 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Lindy,
Are these unusual enough?
http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5616007 (Fishy Dishy's)






http://www.etsy.com/search_results_shop.php?search_type=user_shop_ttt_id_5573312&search_query=dish




wooden soapdishes in a lot of different shapes, colors and materials.

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?ref=sr_gallery_3&listing_id=17315355





http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=9697598




Leaf dishes

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=17564430




recycled records

http://www.southerncrafters.com/accessories.htm








Good luck with finding one you like!
Dagmar


----------



## Lindy (Feb 3, 2009)

Dagmar - I can't believe I mised your reply   

Thank you for posting those - they are fab - I love the fishies one.  I'm still looking for a Canadian supplier - saves $$$.

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 3, 2009)

LOVE the leaf!


----------



## dagmar88 (Feb 4, 2009)

no biggy, glad you like them. Is it really that expensive to ship from the USA to Canada?


----------



## Lindy (Feb 4, 2009)

Pretty much double for in-country and then I get to deal with all the customs challenges - so not worth my time and it increases the costs significantly so I can't keep my margins in play if I want to actually sell the product.....    

I'm hoping to find a Canadian supplier plus both my Mom & I have done pottery in the past as well as woodworking & carving so we're thinking of making a few of our own.  I'm also going to talk to some of the local potters to see if they want to sell their products on commission off my kiosk/cart.

I really do like those they are wonderful!

Cheers
Lindy


----------

